# Food Safety News - 06/26/2022 Solicitor General of United States finds Prop 12 violates Interstate Commerce Clause



## daveomak.fs (Jun 26, 2022)

Solicitor General of United States finds Prop 12 violates Interstate Commerce Clause​By Dan Flynn on Jun 26, 2022 12:03 am
National Pork Producers Council v. Karen Ross is a case that might be destined for the World Trade Organization, not the U.S. Supreme Court. After all, it seems to involve a non-tariff trade barrier, harming other states. But the analogy falls apart because California is not trying to sell more pork than its neighbors; it... Continue Reading


----------

